# We are a [email protected]<€|^ joke.



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Is this true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558585652472979457
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/j ... ribute-mps

I can't get down tonight to see it with my own eyes.

Flying the flag at half mast for the king of a state that imposes apostasy and refuses women the right to drive (amongst other things)?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostasy_i ... udi_Arabia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_ri ... udi_Arabia

Seriously? We are a fucking laughing stock.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For all the wrongs of Saudi, it would soon be an ISIS state if it wasnt for the monarchy there, then there would be absolutely zero human rights for any female, along with the probable annihilation of anyone who opposed the radical Islamic state.


----------



## UnrealEgg (Oct 12, 2014)

mighTy Tee said:


> For all the wrongs of Saudi, it would soon be an ISIS state if it wasnt for the monarchy there, then there would be absolutely zero human rights for any female, along with the probable annihilation of anyone who opposed the radical Islamic state.


Also oil.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Is this true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558585652472979457
> ...


yep. its a fucking joke mate.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

UnrealEgg said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > For all the wrongs of Saudi, it would soon be an ISIS state if it wasnt for the monarchy there, then there would be absolutely zero human rights for any female, along with the probable annihilation of anyone who opposed the radical Islamic state.
> ...


Maybe that's why we tolerate the Scots?

Tin helmet on, Head down, incoming from t'North :lol:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> UnrealEgg said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


... & I thought it was because of their wee whiskey brew, best on the planet...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> UnrealEgg said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


----------

